# Make money growing weed!!!



## Timmy22 (Dec 5, 2011)

I started this thread to talk about how to make money growing weed, hence the title... If your reading this right now it is because when you saw the title you thought one of two things: A) I wanna get rich growing weed! B) Its not that easy, Lets see what this dummy is gonna say.

Well, those of you whom fall under our first category are gonna be dissapointed! But if you wanna continue reading I will share with you how I live comfortably, Have a continually growing savings account and stock portfolio, all the free smoke my lungs can inhale and live debt free.

First of all I started a service based business a couple years ago with profits from growing. I dont make a whole lot of money. but I make more than wages from an hourly job would pay. After deducting all my living expenses i.e. mortgage, utilities, insurance, gas, groceries,ect. I only would have about $250 a month for extra money to buy things I want. That dont go far when the kiddos need a pair of shoes or the wife wants to go for a nice dinner. So I started a perpetual grow in the basement. I sectioned off a room in the laundry area and set up two tents. I run two 4'x4'x7' tents. 8 plants per tent, and harvest every other month. I use hempy buckets with GH nutes and get around 3-4 oz per plant. These days its more towards the 4 mark. I run 2 600 watt lights on a single 1000watt ballast with a splitter. 

So every 2 months Im bagging up 32oz. I cut them cheap to ONE person for $250 a oz. So Im getting $8000 every other month, or $4000 a month. The key thing is though that my day job covers all my living expenses, allowing me to save, invest or spend this money how I see fit. Ive been doing this for 3 years now and cant believe how fast you can really accumulate savings if your disiplined enough to not spend it all frivolously. 


So the whole morel of this post is if your looking to make money or a living growing, think long term. Dont think you just need to go balls to the wall and put out 100 plants. The keys to long term success are:

* Maintain a day job. Even if its a little shitty job. By having a job your blending in with society. Your neighbors dont suspect anything b/c they see you leave for work, and the government dont suspect when your bank account starts to accumulate, as long as you let it happen over time. 

* TELL NOONE ABOUT WHAT YOUR DOING!!

* when getting rid of your product, dont nickel and dime it out. Get rid of it to one person or as few as possible to minimize your risks. Never tell the people you give it to you grew it, tell them your cousin has some crazy columbian cartel ties or something. 

* TELL NOONE WHAT YOUR DOING!!!

* Stay patient! think of it as a second job! Making small amounts of money over time is alot less risky than a huge grow op. You fly under the radar as long as your smart and careful. Plus I dont know who I could drop 20lbs on at once anyway! 

* DISCIPLINE. 


I hope thins may inspire a few of you out there reading this to take a different perspective when considering growing for a profit to think long term as opposed to that one big score. Be smart and stick to whats comfortable to you and let discipline override your ambitions sometimes and you will be well off in the future. Remember, you cant make or spend money from a jail cell! Be smart and over time you will be rewarded as long as you dont blow all the money on hookers and booze! Set a certain number of how much you wanna put back each harvest and stick to it. Its hard sometimes but after a couple times and you see that acount growing it makes it a little easier! 


Hope this helped someone! Anyone have any questions feel free to ask! Comments welcome as well!


----------



## GreenRedneck (Dec 5, 2011)

Does "not telling anyone what you are doing" include posting your endeavor online so millions of people can see it? Just wondering.


----------



## Timmy22 (Dec 5, 2011)

does condescending sarcasm make you feel better? j/w


----------



## GreenRedneck (Dec 5, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> does condescending sarcasm make you feel better? j/w




Ya know, I thought of including "not being a smartass, just really wondering" in my post, but decided against it and the reason...nevermind. Don't drop the soap.


----------



## RC7 (Dec 5, 2011)

great post timmy, i remember we were discussing this in another thread a while ago. Don't pay attention to the troll, lol. Thats a really good setup you have going there i hope to do that soon myself.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

Changes shit big time when the market crashes around you, here pounds are running between $1500-$2500, takes a big chunk out of your profits......
Good thread though, think you made it look a little easy though, you have to know someone you can sell it all to that you trust to not rob you......


----------



## pastrychef (Dec 5, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Changes shit big time when the market crashes around you, here pounds are running between $1500-$2500, takes a big chunk out of your profits......
> Good thread though, think you made it look a little easy though, you have to know someone you can sell it all to that you trust to not rob you......


The market in SoCal is really shitty too. Wouldn't it be prudent to take your late Fall/early Winter harvests and sit on them until most of the outdoor, and greenhouse(outdoor) stock is gone and the prices start to climb again? I know that it's not good to sit on too much weight, especially if that weight is putting you over the legal limit, but it just seems to me that patience could really pay off.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

It is a good idea, and there is rumor of prices headed back up, but if this last year is any indication (not to mention the thousands of illegal ads on craigslist) prices won't be going up for quite a while.....


----------



## Timmy22 (Dec 5, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Changes shit big time when the market crashes around you, here pounds are running between $1500-$2500, takes a big chunk out of your profits......
> Good thread though, think you made it look a little easy though, you have to know someone you can sell it all to that you trust to not rob you......


Yeah its not that easy thats for sure. It took me about 4-5 years just to build up to this point. Its just like any other business, you gotta build up slowly from the ground up. It takes the person I sell to awhile to move it all, thats why Im only harvesting every other month.


----------



## GreenRedneck (Dec 6, 2011)

RC7 said:


> great post timmy, i remember we were discussing this in another thread a while ago. Don't pay attention to the troll, lol. Thats a really good setup you have going there i hope to do that soon myself.


You should pay attention to this troll. Drug dealers like timmy are ruining it for patients who depend on the med mj just to make it through the day. And you all think the feds don't know what you are up to? Lol. You are terribly mistaken.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

it's a fantastic idea. Maybe not in north cal but imagine exporting somewhere and recieving over 5/6 a pound?
Truenoae86coupe - respect


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 6, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> Does "not telling anyone what you are doing" include posting your endeavor online so millions of people can see it? Just wondering.


Well, redneck, can you tell who this person is, where he lives, what his business is, or anything about him? No. I appreciate his info, they are truly words of wisdom. If you are soooooo concerned about security, why are you even a member of this forum? Don't be hating man, that's not the way to roll. We are all in this together, so how about a little kindness and support for your fellow weed warriors? I don't want to start a fight, I'm just sayin'....


----------



## MidwestMike (Dec 6, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> You should pay attention to this troll. Drug dealers like timmy are ruining it for patients who depend on the med mj just to make it through the day. And you all think the feds don't know what you are up to? Lol. You are terribly mistaken.


 Drug dealers like Timmy help those of us who want to use MMJ but are in a state that does not allow it, and do not have the resources to move to a MMJ state. I am a current college student, recently I joined the Military and ended up fracturing my vertebrae at basic and found out this will give me moderate arthritis in my back through my whole life. I am 19. The medication it takes to keep my pain in check causes severe nausea and amnesia thus pushing me to smoke weed again. It's people like Timmy that help me get through class and allow me to possibly have a good future. So thanks Timmy because you're risking your future for mine.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 6, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Changes shit big time when the market crashes around you, here pounds are running between $1500-$2500, takes a big chunk out of your profits......
> Good thread though, think you made it look a little easy though, *you have to know someone you can sell it all to that you trust to not rob you....*..


thats pretty much the only thing that stands in the way of a grower and success (in terms of being a "for profit" grower).

i remember when i was in high school i was buying a 1/4oz and parting it out to make a small profit...i always said, "if i grew i'd be rich" as my problem wasn't selling it all...but having enough bud to sell to everyone. 

then when you grow and harvest a few lb's you realize its just as hard as starting off with a 1/4oz just the opposite problem. 

Making a few good connections is very difficult as buyers aren't as loyal as sellers. if you're a grower and find someone to buy 10lbs off you (for example) then come next harvest you'll hit them up first soon as the bud is dry. a buyer will go to whoever has the best buds/price so unless you're really consistent in terms of quality/price and never run out then chances are the buyer will go elsewhere. 

theres only 1 way to find a good consistent buyer(s)...throw your hook in the water and wait for a fish to bite. 

in other words there is some risk taking involved in the beginning. you cant get "crazy paid" by just dealing to your friends unless they are rich and have a huge mj habit.

places like budtrader and craigslist can be good if you can verify ahead of time...take proper precautions when meeting new people and (i know this isnt popular w/ mj smokers/growers but) OWN/CARRY A FIREARM! 

Its a sad world and people WILL try and jack you. just check out the rippers section on bud trader. happens all the time. 



My advice would be this (when meeting some new person assuming you're doing this semi legal w/ a mmj business):

1) PRE-VERIFY in ALL situations no matter how much they want. That means get a copy of their rec/mmj card AND Driver's License/State ID. make sure both are valid and current. no exceptions. thats the first step to not getting jacked. Make them email you a pic of both or a scanned copy of both.

2) get to your meet spot early and never say what you look like or what you're driving. instead act like you're still on your way or something and try to observe THEM arriving at the meet spot. are they alone? w/ a friend? w/ a car full of friends? do they look shady or a happy hippie? 

chances are if they show up w/ a car full of people its time to GTFO as thats the first sign something is wrong. if they show up w/ another following close behind them = a good time to GTFO! 

3) Once you meet them VERIFY them again by seeing their LICENSE and MMJ CARD BEFORE you do anything else. Don't carry the tree w/ u. instead either A) leave it w/ a friend. or leave it in your car assuming they dont see which car you're driving...its a good idea to leave it in your car and walk away before they show up so they don't think thats your car, so meet in a busy parking lot as some people have lured the seller away from their car while a buddy smashes the window and steals it.

once you verify them again go on and take them to your car. unlock the door or trunk (wherever you keep it...i say the trunk is best as it can't be seen by people walking by). another good reason to use the trunk is because you can unlock it...and back away. let the buyer go inbetween you and the trunk. 

Now you can stand back and watch his body language. if he starts looking around a lot or making motions to his waistline you'll be in a good position to counter the potential attack. if YOU go between the buyer and the trunk you're at risk as you can't see what he's doing.

this way if he starts to do something fishy you can quietly put your hand on your piece in preparation of the attempting theft/robbery. 

imo thats how you should conduct your business if you meet someone you don't know.

it might not be the best way of doing things but at the least you can almost guarantee you wont get ripped. 


btw: if you're dealing (legally under MMJ or otherwise) and you DONT have a piece you'll eventually get robbed or ripped off. 

i dont advocate violence or gun violence but you have to stay safe. also: never shoot unless you have to. in most cases just the brandishing of a weapon is more than enough to deter the criminal. but not always so be prepared to shoot if they make a move for their waistline after you pull yours. 

gotta be safe. 


sorry i took over the thread but i just wanna make sure people stay safe.


if you have the means though deal with people you know well enough and feel comfortable with only.


----------



## dman8168 (Dec 7, 2011)

one piece of advice for the op. Remember this the longer you play with fire,probability says you stand a better chance of getting burned.Even if nothing else changes.I guess what im saying is dont be greedy get in make some dime and move on.there are only two types of old drug dealers dead and imprisoned.be safe.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 8, 2011)

dman8168 said:


> one piece of advice for the op. Remember this the longer you play with fire,probability says you stand a better chance of getting burned.Even if nothing else changes.I guess what im saying is dont be greedy get in make some dime and move on.there are only two types of old drug dealers dead and imprisoned.be safe.


yeah. i agree if you're doing it illegally. Granted under current MMJ laws no one is really safe but i'd say its the best of the two if you can remain anonymous (at least more anonymous than your avg joe in the biz.) you stand a decent chance. I wouldn't say stay in it for the long haul though. You should do like this guy says and get your $ and use it for something else. My advice would be to turn that $ into more $ though a new business or investments. 

Its really the best way to go. too many people get their $ and blow it on stupid things (clothes and cars, etc) just to "feel" rich. Its nice to have nice things but at the same time think of all the risk and effort you put in to get it...wouldn't you want to put it towards something that can make you $ instead of just give you instant satisfaction for the short time being (clothes and cars get old and lose value instantly) thats a problem i see legally under mmj laws or otherwise. 

People get caught up in the juice of making a few K just by vending at a dispensary or after a weekend of illegal sales (if you're an illegal dealer/grower on the street)


I don't claim to be a know it all because i just sold on the side in high school. Thats the extent of my 1st hand dealing experience. Ever since i learned to grow (after HS) I just said screw dealing and grew for myself. I then realized i sold more to get free smoke than i did for cash at first. Money only got interesting after I was starting to make more than I needed to re-up. When i learned to grow i just gave it up as i decided the extra $ i was making wasn't enough to make me wanna risk my life or freedom.


Safety is almost ALWAYS the last thing on a dealers mind whos making a good amount of $. the more you make the more chances you naturally tend to take as you get comfortable. 

Safety from LE and jackers/robbers. Its sad to hear about home invasions, robbery, theft, and murders all over some herb. 

A 18 year old kid was shot and killed in a robbery gone bad in my area code of residence. MJ related. Apparently a guy got his number thru someone from somewhere (i dont remember how he got the number exactly) and called him up. Bought a small amount. deal went smoothly. guy bought an 8th or something...paid. left. 

then he calls the guy later on (possibly another day) and wanted something much larger (oz)...met him late at night...dealer lets him in the car...shows the bud. guy checks it. buyer pulls out a gun and tries to rob him. apparently the dealer fought back and was shot repeatedly and was killed. guy took the bud and left (dealer was smart and didnt carry cash)

buyer got caught because the stupid ass didnt think to block his number when he called the dealer. remember he called him from the SAME NUMBER the day before to buy from and didnt block his number then either.

cops put it together because i guess the were able to estimate the time of passing well and figured he passed around the time of the last phone call he received.


anyway..(sorry i got off track) but the point is that it doesnt pay to deal. No matter if you're just supporting your own personal stash or making $100,000 a month. In the end (death, prison) doesn't make it worth it. Especially these days where the jackers out there are so desperate for bud that they are acting like its crack. 



However if you're doing it under MMJ you're much better off as you're: LEGAL (state laws), helping out those who really need it instead of the jackers who are killing for an oz, and if you work strictly with dispensaries/delivery services/co-ops,etc. only then you stand a much better chance to see some longevity imo. especially if you can put someone between you and the dispensaries/delivery services/co-ops.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 8, 2011)

sorry for the book. i should really consider writing one though with as many thoughts as i have right now (baked lol)


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Dec 9, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Changes shit big time when the market crashes around you, here pounds are running between $1500-$2500, takes a big chunk out of your profits......
> Good thread though, think you made it look a little easy though, you have to know someone you can sell it all to that you trust to not rob you......





pastrychef said:


> The market in SoCal is really shitty too. Wouldn't it be prudent to take your late Fall/early Winter harvests and sit on them until most of the outdoor, and greenhouse(outdoor) stock is gone and the prices start to climb again? I know that it's not good to sit on too much weight, especially if that weight is putting you over the legal limit, but it just seems to me that patience could really pay off.


You guys just need to meet some people in other states. I live in Michigan and I am not a part of the medical community, but I know college kids would go crazy to get a pound for $4000. Transporting it is obviously risky because one random pullover and you could wind up in jail for a long time, but if you have a couple of them it could be a very profitable drive.


----------



## MidwestMike (Dec 9, 2011)

Jackp0t08 said:


> You guys just need to meet some people in other states. I live in Michigan and I am not a part of the medical community, but I know college kids would go crazy to get a pound for $4000. Transporting it is obviously risky because one random pullover and you could wind up in jail for a long time, but if you have a couple of them it could be a very profitable drive.


That's the same for us in Missouri. The lowest myself and a friend found is about 50/8th or 350/OZ.


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 9, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> Does "not telling anyone what you are doing" include posting your endeavor online so millions of people can see it? Just wondering.


If you really think the police or Feds are spending time and man power tracking people on this site? If you do then you really are a dumb piece of shit.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

heres how you make money growing weed.

1. get popped by feds for cultivation
2. go to prison
3. in prison do some soul searching and reading
4. get out find and land a good paying job
5. turn that job into management
6. now you have a career
7. supplement ur income by growing legally under state law
8. bam, now ur making money growing weed!

dont be the fucking idiot like i was and think that growing weed will pay your way through life! Not gonna happen. period..


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 9, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> heres how you make money growing weed.
> 
> 1. get popped by feds for cultivation
> 2. go to prison
> ...


dont you think the first three steps can be avoided? lol. 

I agree though...growing for profit is best done as supplemental $. its too hard to LIVE off of it unless you're fortunate to find yourself in a great position where you have loads of land to harvest 50-100lbs where parting it out for cheap is no problem. 

the ones who get rich grow it by the field. small indoor grows wont pay your way through without taking way too many chances and eventually going to jail or getting robbed/killed.


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

I enjoyed reading this, and all the replies to it. Im a young guy, and am currently finishing my first grow. As I was in the process of buying equipment and talking to local growers, I found a couple that used the cultivation of marijuana to make start up cash for their businesses. Not to live off of. They were successful at doing it and have businesses that are doing well. I think its a great idea. Whether other people think its right or wrong...thats on them.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to comment on this, there is a hydro shop here in town that the owner is under investigation by the Department of Revenue for where his start up capital came from to start the shop.
Make sure you consider this before you think you can just take your less than legal money and make it legal, its not as cut n dry as it sounds here.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Dec 10, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> Does "not telling anyone what you are doing" include posting your endeavor online so millions of people can see it? Just wondering.


Along with his IP Address and MAC Address . . .

You might as well have posted your GPS coordinates!


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> I have to comment on this, there is a hydro shop here in town that the owner is under investigation by the Department of Revenue for where his start up capital came from to start the shop.
> Make sure you consider this before you think you can just take your less than legal money and make it legal, its not as cut n dry as it sounds here.


Do you think the type of shop has something to do with why the Department of Revenue is investigating him?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely, had he bought say a used snow plow or garbage truck or something along those lines, he probably wouldn't have raised an eyebrow anywhere, but hydro shop = big red flag. Just think it through first, don't want to get into a fight with the irs. 
On a side note, welcome itofficial, check out the Colorado section, we have a great group over there.


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely, I agree. Im extremely new to growing and everything. It didn't even cross my mind about the Department of Revenue getting involved. Im glad you put that in a reply. Thank you, I appreciate it, and I will check it out.


----------



## in the woods (Dec 10, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> I started this thread to talk about how to make money growing weed, hence the title... If your reading this right now it is because when you saw the title you thought one of two things: A) I wanna get rich growing weed! B) Its not that easy, Lets see what this dummy is gonna say.
> 
> Well, those of you whom fall under our first category are gonna be dissapointed! But if you wanna continue reading I will share with you how I live comfortably, Have a continually growing savings account and stock portfolio, all the free smoke my lungs can inhale and live debt free.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? shits 100 an oz for outdoor and 150-175max for good indoor. im jealous.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Last year sometime I thought I was going to get rich selling spice. I picked up the raw jwh-018 and made myself about a half pound for starters. Safe to say I'm not a hustler! I couldn't move that shit for anything. Then of course they make it illegal. When it comes to weed I know more people that grow than smoke! I absolutely wouldn't be able to deal weed in Cali.


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 10, 2011)

I own a mmj store ....ya alot of people can grow but they grow shit... I have 3-4 quality growers that supply us...the rest of the suppliers grow I would say mids at best.

People seem to think they can buy some seeds from a supplier like Attitude....grow them out and bam they have killer weed.....Not always the case....

Example....We grow pre98 bubba have had the strain for 8 yrs same plant....people come to us with bubba and tell us its pre 98.....theres no way in hell its the real deal then you talk to them and find out they grew from seed


----------



## GreenRedneck (Jun 28, 2012)

growmo23 said:


> Well, redneck, can you tell who this person is, where he lives, what his business is, or anything about him? No. I appreciate his info, they are truly words of wisdom. If you are soooooo concerned about security, why are you even a member of this forum? Don't be hating man, that's not the way to roll. We are all in this together, so how about a little kindness and support for your fellow weed warriors? I don't want to start a fight, I'm just sayin'....


No, I can't tell who this person is or where he lives, but the government of The United States of America with unlimited resources and the ability to spy on anyone whom they see fit, can. I wasn't hating, but when the feds log on here and see someone making the equivalent of their annual salary selling marijuana illegally under the guise of "Medicinal Purpose", it will ruffle some feathers, which will only ENCOURAGE them to kick in doors. You can't have it both ways. Either this is a forum for medicinal marijuana patients or it is a place to come and learn how to sell drugs.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> No, I can't tell who this person is or where he lives, but the government of The United States of America with unlimited resources and the ability to spy on anyone whom they see fit, can. I wasn't hating, but when the feds log on here and see someone making the equivalent of their annual salary selling marijuana illegally under the guise of "Medicinal Purpose", it will ruffle some feathers, which will only ENCOURAGE them to kick in doors. You can't have it both ways. Either this is a forum for medicinal marijuana patients or it is a place to come and learn how to sell drugs.


can i please be the first person to tell you to SHUT THE FUCK UP and go home. no one wants toolbags like you on this forum. retarded idiots going on about mmj patients. you do realize that the majority of users aren't patients and don't live in mmj states? and to all those who do live in mmj states...guess what...you're not legal either. growing weed is against the law...PERIOD. so everyone who grows is in jeapordy of being hit by the FEDS idiot! having 2 4x4 tents in your basement hardly qualifies as the top of their list of people to bust.

timmy, thanks for sharing man. cool setup. i have tons of friends who do the same on smaller and larger scales. i pretty much do the same but i don't need the money but it's noce to have a little extra cash on hand. i think the best point you make is about being able to get rid of your entire supply to 1 or 2 people. i've been growing/selling for 12 years and that has always been the most important part for me. i always take care of my friends and family first; then whaterver is leftover goes to 1 person and has for years.


----------



## GreenRedneck (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> can i please be the first person to tell you to SHUT THE FUCK UP and go home. no one wants toolbags like you on this forum. retarded idiots going on about mmj patients. you do realize that the majority of users aren't patients and don't live in mmj states? and to all those who do live in mmj states...guess what...you're not legal either. growing weed is against the law...PERIOD. so everyone who grows is in jeapordy of being hit by the FEDS idiot! having 2 4x4 tents in your basement hardly qualifies as the top of their list of people to bust.
> 
> timmy, thanks for sharing man. cool setup. i have tons of friends who do the same on smaller and larger scales. i pretty much do the same but i don't need the money but it's noce to have a little extra cash on hand. i think the best point you make is about being able to get rid of your entire supply to 1 or 2 people. i've been growing/selling for 12 years and that has always been the most important part for me. i always take care of my friends and family first; then whaterver is leftover goes to 1 person and has for years.


Very nice manner of speaking. Have you ever known someone who was terminally ill? I've heard people who are ill complain about not being able to get their meds, because of raids conducted by the FBI etc... MMJ patients (and the idiots who go on about them, as you put it) after decades of lobbying, make it possible for drug dealers like you to grow and sell drugs with virtual impunity with just a doctor's recommendation. Just don't rub it in the faces of the feds, it only weakens the cause, that is all I am saying. I wish you luck on your venture, but I recommend you going back to school to work on your punctuation and grammar. If you are going to spew insults and name-calling at people from the safety and anonymity of cyberspace, at least do it correctly, tough guy. I sincerely thank you for clarifying the purpose of this site/forum as it being a place for drug dealers to congregate and "retarded idiots who go on about MMJ patients" aren't welcome. Kindest Regards.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> Very nice manner of speaking. Have you ever known someone who was terminally ill? I've heard people who are ill complain about not being able to get their meds, because of raids conducted by the FBI etc... MMJ patients (and the idiots who go on about them, as you put it) after decades of lobbying, make it possible for drug dealers like you to grow and sell drugs with virtual impunity with just a doctor's recommendation. Just don't rub it in the faces of the feds, it only weakens the cause, that is all I am saying. I wish you luck on your venture, but I recommend you going back to school to work on your punctuation and grammar. If you are going to spew insults and name-calling at people from the safety and anonymity of cyberspace, at least do it correctly, tough guy. I sincerely thank you for clarifying the purpose of this site/forum as it being a place for drug dealers to congregate and "retarded idiots who go on about MMJ patients" aren't welcome. Kindest Regards.


really dumbass. the more you talk the more we all realize what a complete freakshow you are. making assumptions about someone you have never met is pathetic. assuming to know the extent of my education and correcting what is clearly acceptable grammer and punctuation for a forum just make you look like a jackass. dude...SHUT THE FUCK UP! you even go on rambling about mmj patients and blah blah blah. then you try and call me a drug dealer and say i'm hiding behind my computer. you're fucking classic! i don't even live in the U.S. anymore retard. 

you sound like a soap box preacher. never once do you actually address any of the points that i made. just babbling about mmj cancer patients. i'm all for a cancer patient being able to smoke weed. but guess what idiot...i'm more for EVERYONE being able to smoke weed. if you think i'm hiding behind computer (lmfao) then feel free to send me a PM and the next time i'm in your area we can talk about this face to face. find out who's really hiding. if not...like i said before; STFU!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 29, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> Very nice manner of speaking. Have you ever known someone who was terminally ill? I've heard people who are ill complain about not being able to get their meds, because of raids conducted by the FBI etc... MMJ patients (and the idiots who go on about them, as you put it) after decades of lobbying, make it possible for drug dealers like you to grow and sell drugs with virtual impunity with just a doctor's recommendation. Just don't rub it in the faces of the feds, it only weakens the cause, that is all I am saying. I wish you luck on your venture, but I recommend you going back to school to work on your punctuation and grammar. If you are going to spew insults and name-calling at people from the safety and anonymity of cyberspace, at least do it correctly, tough guy. I sincerely thank you for clarifying the purpose of this site/forum as it being a place for drug dealers to congregate and "retarded idiots who go on about MMJ patients" aren't welcome. Kindest Regards.


you do realize all this talk of grammar is ironic when you call yourself a redneck right?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 29, 2012)

Timmy22 said:


> I started this thread to talk about how to make money growing weed, hence the title... If your reading this right now it is because when you saw the title you thought one of two things: A) I wanna get rich growing weed! B) Its not that easy, Lets see what this dummy is gonna say.
> 
> Well, those of you whom fall under our first category are gonna be dissapointed! But if you wanna continue reading I will share with you how I live comfortably, Have a continually growing savings account and stock portfolio, all the free smoke my lungs can inhale and live debt free.
> 
> ...


Unless Im mistaken the math is wrong. You say 2 tents, 8 plants per tent(total of 16),4 oz per plant,harvest every 8 weeks. That would be 64 oz. I think you meant 2 oz per plant if you're getting 32 oz every harvest.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?

NOPE, this is AMERICA, where we let our RIGHTS slowly, almost imperceptably, slowly dissolve in socialism. Mush SHEEPLES, Mush !!!!!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 29, 2012)

right our drug dealers sell to our cancer patients and where not drug dealers where street pharmasists


ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> really dumbass. the more you talk the more we all realize what a complete freakshow you are. making assumptions about someone you have never met is pathetic. assuming to know the extent of my education and correcting what is clearly acceptable grammer and punctuation for a forum just make you look like a jackass. dude...SHUT THE FUCK UP! you even go on rambling about mmj patients and blah blah blah. then you try and call me a drug dealer and say i'm hiding behind my computer. you're fucking classic! i don't even live in the U.S. anymore retard.
> 
> you sound like a soap box preacher. never once do you actually address any of the points that i made. just babbling about mmj cancer patients. i'm all for a cancer patient being able to smoke weed. but guess what idiot...i'm more for EVERYONE being able to smoke weed. if you think i'm hiding behind computer (lmfao) then feel free to send me a PM and the next time i'm in your area we can talk about this face to face. find out who's really hiding. if not...like i said before; STFU!


----------



## purklize (Jun 30, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> Very nice manner of speaking. Have you ever known someone who was terminally ill? I've heard people who are ill complain about not being able to get their meds, because of raids conducted by the FBI etc... MMJ patients (and the idiots who go on about them, as you put it) after decades of lobbying, make it possible for drug dealers like you to grow and sell drugs with virtual impunity with just a doctor's recommendation. Just don't rub it in the faces of the feds, it only weakens the cause, that is all I am saying. I wish you luck on your venture, but I recommend you going back to school to work on your punctuation and grammar. If you are going to spew insults and name-calling at people from the safety and anonymity of cyberspace, at least do it correctly, tough guy. I sincerely thank you for clarifying the purpose of this site/forum as it being a place for drug dealers to congregate and "retarded idiots who go on about MMJ patients" aren't welcome. Kindest Regards.


You're complaining about "drug dealers" on a weed growing forum?


----------



## RoguePlant (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats a common setup, but if it's not broke dont fix it, right...............I grow for just myself medically, not for profit- but if I did grow for profit I would use an idea one of my riu friends is planning on using

 Selling Clones in a 2ltr greenhouse


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 30, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> Does "not telling anyone what you are doing" include posting your endeavor online so millions of people can see it? Just wondering.


I agree with this quote 100 percent.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 30, 2012)

how can you agree with a question?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 30, 2012)

how can you agree with that? it aint your buisness what someone shares on the internet does it hurt you in anyway? if you have a problem with dealers why come to a thread called Making Money Growing Weed!!! just cause your medical? I know a few cancer patients and my mother has M.S. I don't live in a med state neither do they what should they do pack up and move? or should they buy from our drug dealers? I don't care if your growing for yourself or making a million dollars weed is morally right to me if I go to jail for weed I promise when they let me back out I'm fucking with weed again fuck uncle sams war on drugs and fuck everybody on their side even the med patients who only want it for meds. they made a pharmaciutical type of weed, your parades going to die very soon no more blazing meds just a spray under your tounge.


chrishydro said:


> I agree with this quote 100 percent.


----------



## RC7 (Jun 30, 2012)

These people act like they are all politically correct. You are pretty much agreeing with the government that a PLANT should be illegal as if it is not my natural right to grow a plant. That's why it's fuck the law. If everybody grew they would not be able to stop it... Should they arrest the people selling fruits and vegetables from homegrown markets too? The secret can only be kept under the rug for so long that's why it is our duty to grow and supply people even if it is not "legal"... They don't care about you AT ALL. Millions of people have died over the years and continue to each day due to their GREED. Do you think i give a fuck how they feel about growers making a few bucks?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you left out one very important point....the dude you move it to should have a clean record..that way you instruct him that he will do no time if he gets popped and you will help with atty fees ..so keep his mouth shut....You also left out that there is another 5k to be had in hash/butter/oil whatever.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 30, 2012)

PUFeNUF said:


> how can you agree with a question?



I believe the question was rhetorical and The OP was a little too specific with the numbers he is pulling and how he used his green money for seed money in a business..I would not talk like that n here..probably fine but ya never know.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I believe the question was rhetorical and The OP was a little too specific with the numbers he is pulling and how he used his green money for seed money in a business..I would not talk like that n here..probably fine but ya never know.


just because someone says what they do in real life does that mean they do it? they could be bullshitting just to get some "e-fame" or "e-spect". they could be trolling. just cause someone says they are going to kill themselves on the internet does that mean a cop is going to show up at the door immediately. highly doubtful.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 1, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Along with his IP Address and MAC Address . . .
> 
> You might as well have posted your GPS coordinates!


This is why I only access this bitch via a server linked to a satellite linked to a server in another country...... paranoia rocks!!!!! But this way of cruising the interwebz is slower that sloths fucking!!!!!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 1, 2012)

RoguePlant said:


> Thats a common setup, but if it's not broke dont fix it, right...............I grow for just myself medically, not for profit- but if I did grow for profit I would use an idea one of my riu friends is planning on using
> 
> View attachment 2234237 Selling Clones in a 2ltr greenhouse


Selling clones is a bad idea. Eventually they will learn to care for it by finding their way to a site (Maybe even here on RIU). Now, not only did you lose a potential buyer for bud, but now you created another grower and potential seller. That $20 or so that you made off that clone just potentially lost you hundreds of dollars in sales.


----------



## Swag (Jul 3, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> Selling clones is a bad idea. Eventually they will learn to care for it by finding their way to a site (Maybe even here on RIU). Now, not only did you lose a potential buyer for bud, but now you created another grower and potential seller. That $20 or so that you made off that clone just potentially lost you hundreds of dollars in sales.


Not if your selling online like seed banks do...


----------



## GreenRedneck (Aug 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> really dumbass. the more you talk the more we all realize what a complete freakshow you are. making assumptions about someone you have never met is pathetic. assuming to know the extent of my education and correcting what is clearly acceptable grammer and punctuation for a forum just make you look like a jackass. dude...SHUT THE FUCK UP! you even go on rambling about mmj patients and blah blah blah. then you try and call me a drug dealer and say i'm hiding behind my computer. you're fucking classic! i don't even live in the U.S. anymore retard.
> 
> you sound like a soap box preacher. never once do you actually address any of the points that i made. just babbling about mmj cancer patients. i'm all for a cancer patient being able to smoke weed. but guess what idiot...i'm more for EVERYONE being able to smoke weed. if you think i'm hiding behind computer (lmfao) then feel free to send me a PM and the next time i'm in your area we can talk about this face to face. find out who's really hiding. if not...like i said before; STFU!



1. You didn't address any points. You only continued to call names and tell me to shut the [email protected]#$ up. True, I have never met you; I only have to go on how you conduct yourself by what you type/say and quite frankly, I wouldn't want to meet you. 2. I never said you were hiding behind your computer. I only said that it takes a real "tough guy" to insult someone from cyberspace. Furthermore, I never assumed that you lived in or out of the US and quite frankly, I don't care where you live. Finally, if it is true that you want EVERYONE to be able to smoke weed like you say, you are being counter-productive by advocating blatant drug-dealing, which is why the feds are cracking down. You are part of the problem. Of course, the feds know the majority of growers are in it for profit. Just don't rub it in their faces. Thank goodness you don't represent any of the NORML chapters. Pull your bottom lip up over your face and swallow.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 31, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> 1. You didn't address any points. You only continued to call names and tell me to shut the [email protected]#$ up. True, I have never met you; I only have to go on how you conduct yourself by what you type/say and quite frankly, I wouldn't want to meet you. 2. I never said you were hiding behind your computer. I only said that it takes a real "tough guy" to insult someone from cyberspace. Furthermore, I never assumed that you lived in or out of the US and quite frankly, I don't care where you live. Finally, if it is true that you want EVERYONE to be able to smoke weed like you say, you are being counter-productive by advocating blatant drug-dealing, which is why the feds are cracking down. You are part of the problem. Of course, the feds know the majority of growers are in it for profit. Just don't rub it in their faces. Thank goodness you don't represent any of the NORML chapters. Pull your bottom lip up over your face and swallow.


NB: I am a NORML member - Canadian Resoloution Patron, A corporate Donor (Yearly membership)

Speaking of representing NORML chapters, I hate to say this but I don't think NORML is a great help for most of us; although I am a supporter of NORML Canada.

Now don't get me wrong the organization has done lots to move forward the concept of Marijuana legalization, but just look at some of what they are really trying to achieve

NORML.ORG


norml.org said:


> *The Case For Legalization/Regulation*
> 
> *Regulation = Controls*
> 
> ...


NORML.CA (CANADA)


 norml.ca said:


> 5. That cannabis should be fully legalized, and that its use, production, and distribution be properly regulated and taxed by provincial and local governments, much like alcohol and gambling.


The above controls are just as bad as what we have now:


who can legally consume marijuana? 
criminal penalties against those who sell or traffic? 
control by provincial and local governments? 

Scobby is right on the money IMHO

regards,


----------



## budup16 (Aug 31, 2012)

GreenRedneck said:


> You should pay attention to this troll. Drug dealers like timmy are ruining it for patients who depend on the med mj just to make it through the day. And you all think the feds don't know what you are up to? Lol. You are terribly mistaken.


To be honest, I think timmy has the right idea, and if you read Hsiao post properly he sells med mj -_- some people !


----------



## budup16 (Aug 31, 2012)

Timmy22 said:


> I started this thread to talk about how to make money growing weed, hence the title... If your reading this right now it is because when you saw the title you thought one of two things: A) I wanna get rich growing weed! B) Its not that easy, Lets see what this dummy is gonna say.
> 
> Well, those of you whom fall under our first category are gonna be dissapointed! But if you wanna continue reading I will share with you how I live comfortably, Have a continually growing savings account and stock portfolio, all the free smoke my lungs can inhale and live debt free.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth, small amounts are better than large amounts I've been thinking about going commercial for a long time I share my own grown with my family and friends they say its the best smoke they've ever had, so I would have regular customers blah blah blah etc would you mind if I inboxed you ? Peace budup16


----------



## sn350 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi timmy. I know i'm way out of date responding to this thread, but I would like to add some more of my thoughts for the new viewers for this thread.

In this field there are two types of growers. First are the people who grows for fun and learning and perhaps making money, along with getting that free high whenever. Second, there are people who do this for the income. I'm here to talk about the second group of people. 

The money makers. 

In fact you can become pretty rich selling mj. If there's a demand there's always a niche. It's your thoughts that hinders your prosperity. As you've mentioned you, "live comfortably" great if that's what makes you happy. There are those who wants to go further. Of course the bigger u want to get, the more risk is involved. It's a question of,"how much do you want it?" However,Isn't being more bold and taking risks what getting rich is all about? Only a very few make it to the top. Because people let fear get in the way of climbing to the top.

There's a way of doing everything in this world. As long as you take the time to learn and be smart about what you're doing, anybody can do it. 

Anyone who viewed this thread wanted to see it because they are a bit more money motivated. You shouldn't discourage people for how far they want to get. Everyone has a choice to go where they want. 

So for those who wants to try and get rich with this, I say do your research and not only focus on growing, but other aspects on moving the product. First figure out all these things: how much money to spend on everythin, what are the demands, time efficiency, mass production details. Basically you want to figure out the least amount of time and money for getting the most out of your product and create a system.
treat it like a business. Remember, if u want to become rich u gotta think like a business man. NOt as a grower. 

Set a goal. We all know this business cannot last forever (even I know that) once you set a goal, you can achieve it as long as you stay focused on it. In the mean time start figuring out what your next business plan or idea is. 

Being rich is a state of mind. Not by the things you own.
It defines your character. 
It all depends on the persons attitude.

If you're like timmy and is comfortable where you're at, then by all means get to that level and learn to be satisfied.

If you're in it to make money (which i'm sure most people are doing this) then make money doing it and take risks. That's why it's not for everyone. You starting this grow is a risk from the beginning. Why not keep taking that extra step if u want to get up there. 

Be wise and remember to think like a business man. Not a grower. If this is what u want. 

Good luck to everyone.

Sn


----------



## kmeris (Sep 19, 2013)

I found this site surfing the google, found some suggestions about this, dont know but maybe some will find it useful http://theweedmoney.com/


----------

